# Hurco KM-3P



## ecdez (Jul 23, 2014)

So I've had a small upgrade in the CNC corner of the shop.


I went from a desktop version slightly larger then a Sherline to this 




Got it all wired up and some temp airlines to check it out.  Works just fine.  The place I got it from invented, manufactures and installed the drip feeder you see over the control box (there was one on every machine in the building).  Slight learning curve but not too bad.  the Ultimax code is a little special and none of the software I can find has a post processor for this machine except for BobCad.  They gave me a new version of BobCad and a never used license to go with it but I have been hesitant to install as the graphics requirements are pretty intense and I'm not sure my computer can handle it.  Once you install the program, you have to pay to move it to another computer.  Sucks a little but that's what piracy has caused I guess.  I've written some basic G-code just to check it out but that gets old quick once you've been used to using a program.  The Ultimax control is pretty cool too.  Questions and prompts all the way to a finished product.

Anyway, just thought I'd share.  Hope to be making some chips on it soon.


----------



## 09kevin (Jul 23, 2014)

Congratulations on the mill!!  Looks like a nice one.  I used to program and run a Hurco in the late 80’s. We didn’t have CAM back then so we used the controller to program everything, wouldn’t want to go back to that now though.

Kevin


----------

